# Enduro Kurs Lv. 2 mit Fabian Arzberger in Fürth/Odw



## Peter-S (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

gute Nachrichten  das Wetter wird besser und der nÃ¤chste *Enduro Kurs (Level 2) mit Fabian Arzberger (Ridingstyle)* findet in FÃ¼rth/Odw. am *Sonntag 30.06.2013 - 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr* statt.

Die *Platzzahl ist auf 8 Personen begrenzt*. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 49â¬ pro Teilnehmer.

Die verbindliche Anmeldung geht an *mich*.
Alle weiteren Infos zur Bezahlung und zum genauen Treffpunkt teile ich dann mit.

DIMB IG Odenwald
__________________
GruÃ aus dem Bikerparadies Odenwald
Peter


----------



## sharky (27. Mai 2013)

was genau heisst denn enduro und was ist level 2? was viele unter enduro verstehen, ist im odenwald schwer zu finden. außer, man bügelt das felsenmeer runter  hast du noch weitere infos? klingt auf jeden fall interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (27. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> was genau heisst denn enduro und was ist level 2? was viele unter enduro verstehen, ist im odenwald schwer zu finden. außer, man bügelt das felsenmeer runter  hast du noch weitere infos? klingt auf jeden fall interessant!



Hallo Sharky,

schau mal hier und hier. Level 2 ist ganz gut geeingnet für Fahrer die bereits eine gute Koordination und Bikebeherrschung haben. Lieber zu tief zu stapeln ist mein Rat


----------



## sharky (28. Mai 2013)

danke. findet auch ein level 3 kurs statt?

und was ist dabei denn der unterschied zw. droptechnik und sprungtechnik? außer, dass das eine deutsch und das andere englisch ist 

edith: 13.07.


----------



## Peter-S (28. Mai 2013)

sharky schrieb:


> danke. findet auch ein level 3 kurs statt?
> 
> und was ist dabei denn der unterschied zw. droptechnik und sprungtechnik? außer, dass das eine deutsch und das andere englisch ist
> 
> edith: 13.07.



Drop  der Rest erklärt sich von alleine ...

Bei der Kursauswahl empfehle ich lieber etwas tief zu stapeln... es hat noch keiner bereut


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2013)

die frage war: was ist dieser definition nach der unterschied zw. einem drop und einem sprung? drop ist ja letztlich auch nur die englische übersetzung für sprung. ist das verlinkte video repräsentativ für den L3 kurs?


----------



## Peter-S (29. Mai 2013)

Sharky.. Drop geht ins "flache" weg, oder nach unten. Sprung heisst abheben, d.h. die Absprungkante ist nach oben gerichtet.
Das Video war nur als Hinweis gedacht und behandelt unterschiedliche Inhalte u.a. "droppen". Auch die weiteren Inhalte des Videos "tendieren" in Richtung Level 3. 

Wie gesagt: bei der Kursauswahl empfehle ich lieber etwas tief zu stapeln. Der Spaß und Lerneffekt ist definitiv größer, wie Übungen nicht zufriedenstellend hin zu bekommen.


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Sharky.. Drop geht ins "flache" weg, oder nach unten. Sprung heisst abheben, d.h. die Absprungkante ist nach oben gerichtet.



danke für die aufklärung. da drop ja schon englisch ist wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die dann sprung mit "jump" übersetzen und das selbe drunter verstehen  so, genug der haarspaltereien.


----------



## Peter-S (28. Juni 2013)

Es stehen noch *zwei Plätze* für den nächsten *Enduro Kurs (Level 2)* mit Fabian Arzberger (Ridingstyle) *in Fürth/Odw. am Sonntag 30.06.2013 - 10:00 - 14:00 Uhr* zur Verfügung.


----------

